# Creatine...



## Arnie (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey fellas

Just wanted to know with creatine .. for maxxx results should it only be taking before and after training.. wat about weekends when your not training .. can you still take it then at all .. not sure how this stuff works fully.. and when would u see the effects of its stuff coming in if your taking 5gs 1 tsp before training and 5g after training .. thanks in advanced.. :smoker:


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jan 15, 2006)

5g before and after workout seem 2 work good....... on the days u dont work out i would just take 5g in the morning....... u dont wanna stop u wanan keep levels consistant


----------



## rebhchad (Jan 16, 2006)

all creatine is different, read the directions bro.  some u take before u lift only, and some u have to take all the time.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 16, 2006)

Drink PLENTY of water with creatine use.
The stuff is great,but it will shred your kidneys like shards of glass.
SO,Drink your 64ozs of water!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeh sweet.. i drink at least 3L of water a day plus my 600ml during a workout.
yeh creatine is pretty gud getting some good results .. well thanks again ..


----------



## MR .T (Jan 16, 2006)

I take 7g post workout It works great for me. I also take 5g on off days.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 17, 2006)

how much is 7g 1 tsp an half ?


----------



## MR .T (Jan 17, 2006)

Arnie said:
			
		

> how much is 7g 1 tsp an half ?



That's about what I use I mix it in a shake. Get the micronized stuff it is more absorbable and better for your liver and kidneys.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok.. I use Horleys Creatine Monohydrate.. Still allright seems to be working fine i guess.. but if theres better stuff . id grab it


----------

